# Sad news



## Pointgold

I am sad to share with you that our brave young friend, TessaLover, lost her dear companion Tessa late Friday night. Her folks contacted me last night to tell me. Apparently Tessa took a turn for the worse during her recovery from the pyometra and emergency spay. She was just not strong enough to fight it.

TessaLover is heartbroken, as you can imagine, so please, keep her in your thoughts and prayers. She's been through so much, and was so courageous; she certainly is a hero in my eyes. One could not have asked for a better caregiver for a sick friend...

Godspeed, Tessa, you were well loved by an amazing young woman.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh no... that just broke my heart. She was sooo strong though it all. My thoughts and prayers go out to TessaLover. And to Tessa.... run free dear girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Oh, No*

Pointgold

Thank you for telling us-Oh No, how sad.
Ash and Tessa will be in my prayers.


----------



## diana_D

I am so sorry to read this, I was so hoping for a good outcome  God speed sweet Tessa and my thoughts are with your young friend who has tried everything to make you safe again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, how terribly sad. Godspeed sweet girl, and hugs and prayers for a very brave young woman.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. Poor poor Tessa and poor Tessa's owner. I am sure she is devastated and heartbroken over the loss of her companion and friend.

Godspeed Tessa. You are painfree at last.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for Ash. Tessa was beautiful and such a special girl. They have both been in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to be.

Ash - I am so very sorry you lost your girl. I lost my boy Friday too, but at least he was an old guy and I knew it was going to happen. I just don't know what else to say except that you were truly wonderful and heroic throough this.

Big hugs to you sweetheart. I wish I could spare you this pain.


----------



## Bender

Very sad.

Lana


----------



## sasha's mum

I have followed this thread all the way through, im so sorry it ended this way, you are a very brave young lady, god speed tessa


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## BayBeams

Pointgold,
Please send Tessa's mom our heartfelt condolences. I can only imagine how she must feel after fighting so hard to help Tessa. Sending hugs to Tessa's mom...
Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am sorry to hear of the passing of Tessa. May she Rest in Peace.


----------



## Pointgold

BayBeams said:


> Pointgold,
> Please send Tessa's mom our heartfelt condolences. I can only imagine how she must feel after fighting so hard to help Tessa. Sending hugs to Tessa's mom...
> Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


 
Thank you all, on behalf of Ash. This is very hard for her, and I know that your support and good wishes means a lot to her.


----------



## PB&J

Oh that is just so sad. Ash, I am so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Oh no.....this is so sad. I honestly thought everything would just get better for Tessa and Ash. I feel so lucky now that my Selli had a good outcome from the same thing. She and Tessa shared a birthday too.

Please let Ash know that she is in all of our thoughts as she goes through this terrible time.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Oh no! Poor Ash! My love and prayers for Ash and her family in this sad time...she did the best she could. Sometimes our loved ones are taken way sooner than they should be.


----------



## KellyH

My heart is breaking. I'm in tears. I'm so so sorry about this. Ash, you fought so hard and so did Tessa. My heart goes out to you


----------



## C's Mom

Heartbreaking. Tessa's young mom, I'm so sorry this has happened. Please take comfort in the knowledge that you did the right thing for Tessa in getting her medical attention. Sending you much strength.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

oh no! how sad... my thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Oh...I am so sorry! RIP sweet Tessa.


----------



## mylissyk

Oh no, this is so terribly sad. It should not have ended this way.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Godspeed sweet Tessa!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Tessa. You were her best advocate and I admire the strength you showed.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry about Tessa.....this is just heartbreaking.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that Tessa passed away. Ash, you did everything you could for her, never doubt yourself, or think you didnt do enough. You were the bravest person and strongest advocate for her. Sometimes we just dont know why things like these happen. We are here for you and know the pain you are going thru. My heart goes out to you. Know that she is running and playing with all of our pups at the bridge no longer in pain.


----------



## Lilliam

I'm so very sorry to read this. Tessa's family was actually led by a very courageous young woman in the fight for her life.
Sleep gently, Tessa. You have many friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Wimbles

So very sad to hear this news. You did all you possibly could Ash for your special Tessa. Your courage is inspiring and Tessa will never be forgotten.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

So very very sorry to hear this heartbreaking news. Prayers going out to Tessa and her loving mom!


----------



## Retrieverlover

I am so sorry  Run free Tessa.


----------



## Jo Ellen

So heartbreaking


----------



## inge

Oh, no.....how terribly, terribly sad....


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Wow, this certainly isn't the outcome I expected. I thought Tessa was on the mend. Be at peace, sweet girl. And peace to you, too, Ash. I am so sorry.


----------



## The Trio

G-d speed Tessa we will see you at the bridge when we get there! I am sending Hugs and prayers for you Ash. You will see Tessa again.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so, so sorry. Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Sam's Mom

I am so sorry for Tessa and the young lady who fought so hard for her. Ash is a remarkable teen and deserves so much credit for what she did for Tessa. I am sure Tessa felt all the love she was given and will always watch over Ash. I hope Ash realizes she did everything she could for Tessa. I hope she will continue to find some comfort here at the Golden Retriever Forum. Having lost our Sam recently I understand the grief. Such a sad time for Ash. She will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

So so very sad. My deepest condolences to the family.


----------



## KCN

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear this. You are both in our thoughts.
Tessalover, you did everything you could to help her, and she knows that.
We are all thinking about you and feeling sad with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry.


----------



## amy22

Oh my...I am so sorry to hear this...that is just heartbreaking, Ash, I am so very sorry for your loss and know that Tess is waiting for you at the rainbow Bridge and loved you very much and is watching over you.
Pointgold, thank you so much for letting us know.....
That is just so sad.....


----------



## esSJay

I'm so very sorry to hear.  Sending Ash and her family lots of ((hugs)) and keeping them in my thoughts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so sorry and saddened to read this about Tessa. What an amazing young woman you are Ash, and your beautiful girl knew how very much she was loved. Godspeed Tessa,run free once again, with no more pain. Sending hugs and healing thoughts your way. I wish there was more all of us could say to help you through this.


----------



## goldencontriever3

How heartbreaking. I am so very sorry. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. 

RIP Tessa


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry for your loss, Ash. Your love for Tessa came through clearly in your posts. I hope you will come back to the forum when you need some support.

Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Tessa.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sad to hear this.


----------



## ggdenny

So, so sorry to read this. How sad. Please pass on my support in this tragic time. Tessa was a gorgeous golden.


----------



## spruce

I am so saddened....precious Tess was so loved


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry! What a heartfelt battle you all waged!


----------



## Bob Dylan

So Sorry, Tessa was so young and loved.


----------



## lucysmum

So sorry to hear the sad news. I really thought Tessa was going to make it.

Sleep well Tessa.


----------



## Karen519

*Ash*

Ash

So, so, sorry-we all loved Tessa!!


----------



## cubbysan

This is heartbreaking. Hugs going to Ash.


----------



## maryjean

My thoughts and prayers are with you Ash.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ash, this is one of life's toughest moments... for anyone, but especially for a young person. You need to know how much we appreciate and admire all you did for Tessa. Your perserverance was something to be very very proud of. I so wish we could take away your pain, but since we can't please know that we're here to support you. We have ears to listen and shoulders to cry on. Let your grief take it's course... tears, anger, numbness, disbelief are all perfectly normal. We understand. 

God bless both you and Tessa.


----------



## KaMu

This is just so unexpected. But their souls know when its time to leave for the bridge. We never ever want them to go and we suffer so with their passing. Tessa is strong and is new again and watching over her Ash...

Sending heartfelt internet hugs to Tessa's family


----------



## Jax's Mom

What awful news. I'm so sorry Ash, you loved her so very mush and did all you could and more for your sweet girl. Tessa will be missed by many....RIP Tessa


----------



## KatieandAngie

mylissyk said:


> Oh no, this is so terribly sad. It should not have ended this way.


Agreed. This is just heartbreaking. It's just not right that this should happen to Tessa and Ash.

Ash, our hearts go out to you from all of us here. You handled it and did as well as anyone could have possibly done.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Poor Tessa. This should never have happened. But it did. 
Condolences to Tessa Lover and her family.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry. God bless you Tessa.


----------



## Jamm

Aw man. This is so sad  Res in peace Tessa. <3


----------



## lgnutah

Tessalover,
You tried so hard to save her. She was a much loved friend.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry to hear the bad news about Tessa. RIP dear Tessa. In my thoughts and prayers, Ash.


----------



## Adriennelane

Oh, this breaks my heart. Tessalover is in my prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very very sorry - Tessa girl, know you were well loved.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'm so sorry to hear about Tessa.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sad to come here tonight and read this sad news. My thoughts will be with this smart girl in the coming days.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Awwwwwww, crap.

Sorry to hear about Tessa.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to her and her "family"...

RIP, Tessa.

SJ


----------



## Braccarius

Oh my god :-(. This is an absolutely terrible, tragic thing to happen. I thought she was out of the woods. My heart goes out to you TessaLover, truly. To lose a loved one that fought so hard is unbelievable. I really don't know what to say... 

I hope you take solace knowing that you did the best you could for Tessa. I doubt any one here can lay claim to have done a better job than you.


----------



## marshab1

So sorry for your loss. Sometimes things are just beyond our control and we have to take comfort in the fact that we did everything we could. You did everything you could and most importantly you loved her.


----------



## janine

My heart is breaking for you Tessalover. I am so sorry this happened to your beautiful girl. RIP sweet Tessa.


----------



## iansgran

God bless Tessa, and Tessalover.


----------



## tessalover

I really don't know what to say...
Thank you for all the support you guys have given.
And PG I thank you very much for posting this, I could never have done this.
But unfortunatly my emotions are on a whim right now and I knew Tessa was gone and all, but it has finally all clicked.
Thank you again everyone!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Ash - I pray for you to have strength to deal with your loss. I lost my Copper Friday too and I know just how hard it is.

You're a wonderful and special young lady who gave her all to Tessa. There will be many ups and downs, but she loved and cherished you and you made her life wonderful.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tessa. As others here, I know how hard it is to lose a beloved golden.


----------



## jweisman54

Tessalover,
You are such a brave young woman. I applaud you for your self-less acts of kindness to help your best friend. 
~Joyce


----------



## BayBeams

I so wish I could give you a hug...you have been through so much in caring for your Tessa. My golden gang Baxter, Baylee and Beau would love to sourround you in their warmth and give you comfort... 

Andrea


----------



## MILLIESMOM

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## FinnTastic

I am just reading this now and it isn't what I thought I would see. I'm soooooooo sorry to hear Tessa is gone. I know she was loved and you did everything you could. I'm sure this will be difficult for you and you will need to go through the steps of grieving. Please know that we are all thinking of you. <<<hugs>>>


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tessa. Such heartbreaking news after all you've been through. You are an amazing young woman and your fight to save Tessa inspired us all. (((HUGs))) to you.


----------



## z&mom

*Godspeed Tessa... My deepest condolences to you Ash...*

So sorry for you loss. 

Ash, you have done very well, you are an outstanding person. Tessa was lucky to have you and your family in her life. Treasure all the beautiful memories of Tessa, this way she will never be too far away from you.

Take care.


----------



## davebeech

I never expected to be reading this, so sorry to see Tessa has gone to the bridge.

RIP Tessa


----------



## laprincessa

Run free, sweet Tessa.


----------



## Blondie

This is such sad news. We were all so hopeful with prayers and heartfelt thoughts. I hope Ash(Tessalover), feels the sincerity of this forum to grieve and move forward. Tessa is safe now, infection and pain free and with all those who have gone before.


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~

My heart goes out to you and your family. *hug*


----------



## Karen519

*Ash*

Ash

Wishing there was something I could do to make things better.
We all loved Tessa.


----------



## jmamom

I'm so very sorry for your loss, tessalover.


----------



## Neeko13

Just catching up on this thread, Im heartbroken at hearing of Tessa's passing....prayers and hugs for Tessalover and her family, Tessalover, you were brave, courageous, and did everything you could do for your sweet Tessa....may she be pain-free running @ rainbow bridge, waiting for you, run free sweet Tessa....


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I had thought Tessa was on the mend. Tessa knew she was loved and is watching over you. Rest in Peace Tessa.


----------



## goldensmum

So sad, run free Tessa at the bridge


----------



## fostermom

How very sad. I feel for all of them.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I am so sorry to read this, my thoughts and prayers are with TessaLover and her family.

RIP Tessa...


----------



## GoldensGirl

tessalover said:


> I really don't know what to say...
> Thank you for all the support you guys have given.
> And PG I thank you very much for posting this, I could never have done this.
> But unfortunatly my emotions are on a whim right now and I knew Tessa was gone and all, but it has finally all clicked.
> Thank you again everyone!!


I'm so very sorry, Ash. Tessa had the gift of your love and she knew how hard you fought for her. This whole community bears witness to that, too. 

When the time is right - and I hope it won't be too long - I hope you will let another Golden into your big heart, and trust that Tessa will help you find the fight one.

Mourning along with you,
Lucy


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

How sad. I know Ash did everything she could for Tessa.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Ash, I am heartbroken for you and your family. Please know that you did everything you could for Tessa and she knew that. Rest in peace sweet Tessa.


----------



## Muddypaws

Oh no, I am so veery sorry to read this. She was such a brave girl and fought so hard. Godspeed Tessa

Ash - My heart goes out to you. I am just sick reading this. Please know that you did everything you could for her and she tried to stay with you. You are truly an inspiration to us all. Bless you.


----------



## olik

very sad news.Hugs.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh, Ash I'm so very sorry to read this. Both of you were very strong and courageous. I just so wish it didn't have to be.......... Sweet Tessa


----------



## AlanK

I am very saddened to hear the news of Tessa. Young Ash I know you did everything you could to help her. 

Godspeed Tessa you are pain free and playing with so many great doggies at the bridge who are also missed.


----------



## Swanolck

sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Tessa. I know it must be terribly hard with everything that you went through together. I hope that in time, the difficult days will be replaced with the wonderful memories that you had together. Please know that you did everything that you could for your baby and sweet Tessa knows that too.


----------



## Vanisland

Rip sweet Tessa


----------



## MittaBear

I can't believe this. I just came back from vacation and this is one of the first things I read. When I left, it seemed as though Tessa was getting better. I am so sorry to hear this. RIP Tessa.


----------

